# Aquabotanic Aquascaping Contest 2004



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

The results of the 2004 Aquabotanic Aquascaping Contest have been announced.

Carlos Sanchez (tsunami) and Tony Gomez (Gomer), APC moderators, placed 4th and 6th respectively. Three of the past _Aquascapers in Focus_ also took home prizes: Oliver Knott - 1st, Enrico Monteiro - 4th, and Wayne Sham - 9th. A couple of APC members placed in the top 10 as well: Daniel Larrson (defdac) - 2nd and Mike Morrissey (ekim) - 10th.

Congratulations.


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

Woot, Way to go guys. I'm really impressed how well you all placed. Great Job Carlos, Gomer, defdac, and Ekim.. 

Matt


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

=D> Congrats Carlos, Gomer, defdac, and Ekim.


----------



## dom (Apr 28, 2004)

All amazing tanks... congrs.


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

I guess Carlos (tsunami) was right, APC swept the contest :shock: ! You people know why, right? Because, they voted! (Kinda weird...I've been voting non-stop)
Congrats to all!


----------



## keisuke (May 31, 2004)

Congratulation. Carlos, Gomer,...
So impressed that our members have taken about all of the prizes.
And i know Harryplanter- (3-rd) as well, he come from Hong Kong(china) too.  

Anyway, you had a great job. I can't bear to save your aquarscape photos into my computer.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Well no offense to this forum which is one of the best, but Carlos is a moderator on my forum as well, and helped organize the contest, (thank you Carlos!), Gomer is also a member of my forum, Ekim is one of the founding members of my forum and helped organize the contest and designed the WEB pages, and Oliver Knott was posting pictures on my forum before APC was ever created! So I like to think the winners of the contest were some of the best aquascapers in the world and we are lucky that they choose to share their work with both the Aqua Botanic Wet Thumb forums and the APC forums! :wink: 

I was very pleased and a little surprised that we got so many entries from so many different countries. This was in part due to Carlos' effort in announcing the contest on many different forums, as well as other people's efforts in spreading the word.

Last year was the first time I held the contest, and we had a very nice turnout last year as well. Most of the winners last year went on to win the AGA and ADA contests. I expect the same thing will happen this year. Oliver and the other top nine winners should go on to place very well in the AGA contest if they choose to enter. I am very proud that the Aqua Botanic contest is setting the standard for what you are going to see in other contests. Everyone who entered did a fine job and should be very proud.

I also found it very interesting how this year we had so many small to very small tanks entered: all the way down to 1 gallon! And many of the winners were 20 gallon or smaller, which proves the claim made in the past that the judges prefer large tanks untrue. Like last year, I am working on getting the pictures published in a national magazine. Everyone who entered deserves the recognition.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Magnus said:


> You people know why, right? Because, they voted! (Kinda weird...I've been voting non-stop)Congrats to all!


Voting for what ?. This wasn't open to the public.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks peoples  Lots of good tanks this year! Can't wait to get a hold of theADA booklet!!


Jay,
that is a running joke about aquarank


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Congratulations to all who entered and a special applause for those who placed. It's awesome to see so many people participate in something like this. I had better see ALL OF YOU IN THE AGA contest this year. 

Best,
Phil


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats to all! =D> 
Beautiful tanks.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Gomer said:


> Thanks peoples  Lots of good tanks this year! Can't wait to get a hold of theADA booklet!!
> 
> Jay,
> that is a running joke about aquarank


Gomer how do you go about getting the booklet?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

by placing in the top 500.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Gomer in a typical year how many contestants are there in the ADA?


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

600-700.

Last year, there were a total of 673 layouts from 23 different countries.

Best of luck to everyone who entered.  

Carlos


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Roy Deki,
Contact ADA. You cen get them for $12 including shipping from japan. Also pick up Suikei for around $20, its worth it.


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Hello ! 8)

I see so many wonderful aquarium layout's at this contest...so I feel a little flattered to reach the first place at this contest.

Greetings to all the great aquarium creator's around the world...you inspire me all the time.

Thanks very much !

Best regards,

Oliver 
Aquarium Picture Gallery


----------

